# Where have you been accepted?



## seamon (Dec 24, 2014)

With college admission decisions rolling in, it's time to tell everyone where you have been admitted to college.

My first acceptance: Purdue University.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> With college admission decisions rolling in, it's time to tell everyone where you have been admitted to college.
> 
> My first acceptance: Purdue University.



congrats.I applied last year to 10 schools.got rejected from all of them  looks like 3.53 GPA is not going to cut it.
what stream did you got?masters?


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> congrats.I applied last year to 10 schools.got rejected from all of them  looks like 3.53 GPA is not going to cut it.
> what stream did you got?masters?



No Undergrad and computer engineering.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> No Undergrad and computer engineering.



so you wrote gmat ?


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> so you wrote gmat ?



SAT..

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> so you wrote gmat ?



where did you apply last year?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> SAT..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



schools from NC,Ohio,Florida etc.total 10


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> schools from NC,Ohio,Florida etc.total 10



whoa you got rejected from Ohio State univ? How is that even possible?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> whoa you got rejected from Ohio State univ? How is that even possible?



Not OSU but Cleveland State University ,Ohio.Didn't surprise me as there were ,around 800 applicants for 32 seats.
So are you planning to go to Purdue or waiting for other ?


----------



## seamon (Dec 25, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Not OSU but Cleveland State University ,Ohio.Didn't surprise me as there were ,around 800 applicants for 32 seats.
> So are you planning to go to Purdue or waiting for other ?



waiting for others....
whoa 32 seats!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 6, 2015)

Any Update? Btw Seamon how do you submit your application ? how are you gonna pay the fees ? and what all were the contents of your Application ?And what was your SAT score ?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 6, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Any Update? Btw Seamon how do you submit your application ? how are you gonna pay the fees ? and what all were the contents of your Application ?And what was your SAT score ?



Some MS programs have centralized application system.So you dont need to submit application to school.
eg: AMCAS,OTCAS,PTCAS.
though for some schools you need to submit a supplemental application.
Others ,youll need to apply schools and sometimes grad school and colleges.
I think engineering doesnt have a centralised system,so apply to schools/colleges.
.
Very few apply via paper application afaik,so basically its online application.
Most of the online application system has the option to pay via credit card.Cheques and money order are also possible ,i couldnt find money order option to send money from India to US.
.
Generally,when you apply an application you need to send
1.Application - online/post.
2.Your Degree evaluation report from wes.com,JS&A etc(convets %/CGPA to GPA and evaluates if your degreeis sae as that of a U,S degree)
3.Transcripts(Official(sent from college),Unofficial or even pdf copy.
4.Statement Of Purpose/Essay.
5.Letter Of Recommendation(usually 1-3 from professors,employers ,friends )
6.GRE/GMAT/SAT scores.
7.TOEFL/IELTS scores
8.Resume/CV
9.Evidence/Proof that shows you have enough money to pursue education from you/parents/sponsor etc.
10.Copy of Passport.
11.supplemental application.


some schools maynot need all of these.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 6, 2015)

What if you don't have enough money? Do you have? I mean their fees is about 35 lakh!


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 6, 2015)

^^it depends ,some colleges want you to show that you have enough money for the first year


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

[MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] We are talking BS here not MS 

1.Application - online only. Common Application/MIT/UC system.
[STRIKE]2.Your Degree evaluation report[/STRIKE]
3.Transcripts from your high school+Class 10 ICSE/CBSE marksheet.
4.Essays. There will be many for some colleges.
5.Letter Of Recommendation(usually 1-3 from school teachers)
6.SAT scores.
7.TOEFL/IELTS scores
8.[STRIKE]Resume/CV[/STRIKE]Activities reporting. Only UT Austin asks for an optional resume.
9.Evidence/Proof that shows you have enough money to pursue education from you/parents/sponsor etc after you get admission. 
10.Copy of Passport after you get admission.
11.supplemental application.

- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> What if you don't have enough money? Do you have? I mean their fees is about 35 lakh!



You won't get L-20 certificate or visa.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] We are talking BS here not MS
> .



ok. may i know where you or nikx007 said it was for B.S?


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> ok. may i know where you or nikx007 said it was for B.S?



I am in 12th and he is in 11th so yeah.....


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> I am in 12th and he is in 11th so yeah.....



do i look like a mind reader 




seamon said:


> You won't get*[STRIKE]L-20[/STRIKE]*certificate or visa.


its i-20


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> do i look like a mind reader
> 
> 
> 
> its i-20



My bad I always thought the capital I was a small l.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, my counselor sucks. That b**** called it L-20. Piece of advice to future applicants-Stay away from The Princeton Review, they suck hard.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> My bad I always thought the capital I was a small l.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, my counselor sucks. That b**** called it L-20. Piece of advice to future applicants-Stay away from The Princeton Review, they suck hard.



yeah man we are humans,mistakes are bound to happan


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

^My counselor still sucks though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2015)

Only if I had known about how to apply for undergrad college in USA during my school days, life would've been so different now


----------



## AbhMkh (Jan 7, 2015)

No matter which college you are from, in the end, your level of success is limited by your own intellect

-Unknown


----------



## seamon (Jan 7, 2015)

AbhMkh said:


> No matter which college you are from, in the end, your level of success is limited by your own intellect
> 
> -Unknown



and which companies come to your campus for placements.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 7, 2015)

AbhMkh said:


> No matter which college you are from, in the end, your level of success is limited by your own intellect
> 
> -Unknown



Nope.Nope.Nope. You can be 90/100 material but if you arent in a good college in India then success if a little too tough. Also you may be 70/100 material and you'll end up with a good job if you are in a good college.



seamon said:


> and which companies come to your campus for placements.



this is the onlyreason i'm trying for IIT


----------



## $hadow (Jan 7, 2015)

My only word of advice go for Commerce and enjoy your life.


----------



## seamon (Jan 7, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Nope.Nope.Nope. You can be 90/100 material but if you arent in a good college in India then success if a little too tough. Also you may be 70/100 material and you'll end up with a good job if you are in a good college.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the onlyreason i'm trying for IIT



I want to work for Intel/Nvidia and both companies come to the college I have been admitted to. So yeah, I am pretty set.


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 10, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] you got into Purdue University?
And how you gonna cover your expenses ? part-time job in us?

And whats your goal for going to US? Need citizenship or just good education.?

Myself thinking about MS in Australia


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 10, 2015)

I also thinking about the fees ! How are you gonna pay them? You that rich?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 10, 2015)

*Guys this is not a publicity and I don't have any correlation with them*

I went to Advise for pursuing Masters in Architectural Engg.
The Counselling is free of cost and they recommended some of their tieups.

Pretty solid people and free of cost counselling.

My 3 friends went to City Uni,Texas A&M and NUS.No charge.Pretty good so just thought of providing references.

BTW Guys I am currently confused about Europe & America.

ICE,London is way tough for Masters.

Delft Technological University,Netherlands (Bro told to stay away from Netherlands;risky place)

US - UC Berkley,Texas A&M,Rice.

All of my friends are applying in the US.
Don't know which to apply for.
Any idea about DTU?


----------



## seamon (Jan 10, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] you got into Purdue University?
> And how you gonna cover your expenses ? part-time job in us?
> 
> And whats your goal for going to US? Need citizenship or just good education.?
> ...





nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I also thinking about the fees ! How are you gonna pay them? You that rich?



My dad has agreed to cover the fees. Also I am aiming for paid internships from the 3rd year onwards. Purdue University as cost effective as it gets in the top 10 colleges for engineering.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 10, 2015)

What is the fees?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 10, 2015)

It has a great alumini imo


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 10, 2015)

And BTW what was your sat score and 12th board result?


----------



## seamon (Jan 10, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> *Guys this is not a publicity and I don't have any correlation with them*
> 
> I went to Advise for pursuing Masters in Architectural Engg.
> The Counselling is free of cost and they recommended some of their tieups.
> ...



UC Berkeley-I considered this college but it is way too expensive and scholarships are nil for Internationals.
Purdue is better than Texas A&M and Rice.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 10, 2015)

seamon said:


> UC Berkeley-I considered this college but it is way too expensive and scholarships are nil for Internationals.
> Purdue is better than Texas A&M and Rice.



Any idea about Europe?DTU?


----------



## seamon (Jan 10, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> And BTW what was your sat score and 12th board result?



SAT 1=2030/2400. ACT=31, SAT 2(PCM)-2390/2400.

Boards starting from Feb. Gotta study for them. 

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Any idea about Europe?DTU?



UK is too damn expensive. Other countries are not as good as USA.

- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> What is the fees?



Purdue University :: Tuition and Fees


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice score


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 10, 2015)

Those look like some pretty ordinary SAT scores!!!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 10, 2015)

But the fees is same as NTU


----------



## seamon (Jan 10, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Those look like some pretty ordinary SAT scores!!!



I am done man. SAT was a  nightmare.


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 10, 2015)

seamon said:


> I am done man. SAT was a  nightmare.




He He!!! Now go to Purdue and be the next Neil Armstrong!!!


----------



## seamon (Jan 10, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> He He!!! Now go to Purdue and be the next Neil Armstrong!!!



I'mma PM you from the International Space Station


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 10, 2015)

seamon said:


> I'mma PM you from the International Space Station



Enough off-topic for today!!! Lets stop it before the mods lock this thread and bring you back down to Earth!!!


----------



## seamon (Jan 10, 2015)

So, anyone else accepted anywhere?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2015)

Applying to these schools this year 
UNC Charlotte
UNC Greensboro
Lenoir Rhyne University
Loma Linda University
CSU East Bay
UT Tyler
UNT
Wright State University
Already sent GRE and TOEFL scores


----------



## Nanducob (May 1, 2015)

Hi ,I have been accepted to Loma Linda University.very happy now


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 1, 2015)

Congrats! What you planning to take up? What's the fee?


----------



## abhigeek (May 1, 2015)

Everybody going abroad.
Now I;m happy for you guys and sad for myself.


----------



## rohitshubham (May 1, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Hi ,I have been accepted to Loma Linda University.very happy now


Congrats!!! BTW What were your GRE and Toefl Scores?? and i have few other doubts too .. if you don't mind i could PM you


----------



## Nanducob (May 1, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Congrats!!! BTW What were your GRE and Toefl Scores?? and i have few other doubts too .. if you don't mind i could PM you


Thanks 
Scores were average.My profile was good
GRE 303 V150 Q153 AWA 3.5
TOEFL 94
GPA 3.53
.
I would definitely help you.P.M me or watsapp me your number(if you dont mind ,the latter I prefer)


----------



## abhigeek (May 1, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Hi ,I have been accepted to Loma Linda University.very happy now



For under-graduation or post-graduation?
And what course you are planning to take?


----------



## Nanducob (May 1, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> For under-graduation or post-graduation?
> And what course you are planning to take?



Its.P.G.
Masters of Science in Rehabilitation(Physical Therapy)


----------



## abhigeek (May 1, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Its.P.G.
> Masters of Science in Rehabilitation(Physical Therapy)


Congo!!

So what you did in UG?


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Congo!!
> 
> So what you did in UG?



Thanks.I did Bachelors in Physiotherapy.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Thanks
> Scores were average.My profile was good
> GRE 303 V150 Q153 AWA 3.5
> TOEFL 94
> ...



Congrats, Nanducab !


----------



## Nanducob (May 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Congrats, Nanducab !


Thanks 

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> Congo!!
> 
> So what you did in UG?


You can pm me if you like but i nowadays visit tdf very less often :


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2015)

Congrats Nanducob !


----------



## Nanducob (May 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Congrats Nanducob !


Thank You


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 12, 2016)

abhigeek said:


> Everybody going abroad.
> Now I;m happy for you guys and sad for myself.



India isn't so bad. FYI, I'm still here too :biggrin:


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 3, 2016)

Ah well, I guess I can write in this thread finally. 
I was accepted in University of Copenhagen, not bad since my main area is Medicine and Life Sciences. Although living in Scandinavian country kind of depresses me....too cold.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 5, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> Ah well, I guess I can write in this thread finally.
> I was accepted in University of Copenhagen, not bad since my main area is Medicine and Life Sciences. Although living in Scandinavian country kind of depresses me....too cold.



congrats dude..Denmark is voted as the happiest country in 2013 Denmark Is Considered The Happiest Country. You'll Never Guess Why
doesn't prove anything but happiness depends on where you want to be and what you expect from there .. friends and family do matter,if you care enough..heads up cos it would be a new experience for you if you like to explore new things.You already lived a part of your life in India,I guess.At the beginning it would be little hard to get to a new country until you learn to adapt.And when it gets boring ,start moving ! Lets have some Scandinavian fun !


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 5, 2016)

[MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]
Hey man! Long time no see.
How are you man?
still in USA?


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 5, 2016)

Nanducob said:


> congrats dude..Denmark is voted as the happiest country in 2013 Denmark Is Considered The Happiest Country. You'll Never Guess Why
> doesn't prove anything but happiness depends on where you want to be and what you expect from there .. friends and family do matter,if you care enough..heads up cos it would be a new experience for you if you like to explore new things.You already lived a part of your life in India,I guess.At the beginning it would be little hard to get to a new country until you learn to adapt.And when it gets boring ,start moving ! Lets have some Scandinavian fun !



I'm not sure about Scandinavian culture. It is completely on a different line than the (somewhat restrained)culture in Switzerland(where I have lived for a short period) or Germany. It is expensive too! But let's see what surprises are there for me.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 6, 2016)

[MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION] fine dude ..how are you ? where are you in the process? yup just finishing my second quarter here

- - - Updated - - -



Siddhartht said:


> I'm not sure about Scandinavian culture. It is completely on a different line than the (somewhat restrained)culture in Switzerland(where I have lived for a short period) or Germany. It is expensive too! But let's see what surprises are there for me.



hmm yeah i also felt that way..the whole application process was fun...preparing for toefl, gre and knowing results ,the process of applying ,getting accepted after 10 rejections last year ..wow i was so  excited,,but when i was about to leave India i felt something that i was going to miss


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 6, 2016)

Nanducob said:


> @abhigeek fine dude ..how are you ? where are you in the process? yup just finishing my second quarter here
> 
> I'm good Nanducob.:bye_NF:
> I'm still completing my Btech. After graduation I'll apply for Australia for post Graduation.
> How is your experience in US?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 6, 2016)

abhigeek said:


> Nanducob said:
> 
> 
> > @abhigeek fine dude ..how are you ? where are you in the process? yup just finishing my second quarter here
> ...


----------

